# WTB - Schwinn Cruiser Chain Guard



## Xlobsterman (Apr 4, 2018)

WTB, an original Schwinn chrome chain guard for a late 70's early 80's Schwinn Spitfire or Cruiser.

Here is a pic of exactly what I am looking for...........


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 4, 2018)

Xlobsterman said:


> WTB, an original Schwinn chrome chain guard for a late 70's early 80's Schwinn Spitfire or Cruiser.
> 
> Here is a pic of exactly what I am looking for...........
> 
> View attachment 782827




Try the Long Beach Cycle Swap.  Next one is April 22.  
I found the same guard you’re looking for there and there are a ton of Schwinn cruiser parts to be had.  

http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/about


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 5, 2018)

sarmisluters said:


> Try the Long Beach Cycle Swap.  Next one is April 22.
> I found the same guard you’re looking for there and there are a ton of Schwinn cruiser parts to be had.
> 
> http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/about




Thanks, But I am on the East Coast in Maine


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 12, 2018)

I may also consider a Chrome Guard from a Typhoon if anyone has one? But I am really looking for the guard in the pic I posted......


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Xlobsterman (May 20, 2018)

I am still looking for one of these chain guards, Schwinn part number 51 230


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 20, 2018)

I am still looking for one of these chain guards, Schwinn part number 51 230


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 14, 2018)

Bumping back to the top to see if anyone has one for sale?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 6, 2019)

I am still looking for one of these chain guards, Schwinn part number 51 230


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 6, 2019)

Maybe ask @Danny the schwinn freak


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 6, 2019)

I don’t have any unfortunately.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 9, 2020)

I am still looking for a Chrome Chain Guard for a late 70's or early 80's Cruiser if anyone has one for sale?


----------



## J-wagon (Aug 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I am still looking for one of these chain guards, Schwinn part number 51 230



Are you still looking for the chrome chainguard? I'm looking to sell mine. It's on my spitfire 5. Feel free to DM privately.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 14, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Are you still looking for the chrome chainguard? I'm looking to sell mine. It's on my spitfire 5. Feel free to DM privately.




PM sent


----------

